# day 6 buserilin and looking 6 months pregnant!



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, im on day 6 buserilin and woken up this morning and my stomache is huge!!!

is this normal? x


----------



## dreamzcometru (Jul 29, 2011)

Hiya, i think i remember seein ur name on complete's forum. Am i right? I've jst had my follow up there n i'm confused with all the dates for a fet! I'm startin buserelin on fri, when will my 1st scan be? The nurse said something bout givin a few days to allow a bleed but i don't really remember everything! Hope u can help a bit! X


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there, thats right im at complete.

i started buserilin approx 7 days before my expected period so last wed and an going for a scan next thu to make sure everything is shut down.Nurses said 1st scan is 2 weeks after start date so prob around the 28th for you i would think x
Good luck x


----------



## dreamzcometru (Jul 29, 2011)

thx for ur help. Hav they given u a gd success rate? I'm scared cos the clinic hasn't done many fet. I've got 3 blastos on ice too x


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

They have given us 20% if they thaw well, how about you? x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

hi lou la bell, how is your stomach? I've been on buserelin injections for two weeks and my stomach hasn't grown. I got the impression ot eas stims that swelled your tummy. Is this your first time with buserelin? It might be a good idea to ring the clinic to ask if they've seen this before, just to be on the safe side. Stay well, Dixie


----------



## dreamzcometru (Jul 29, 2011)

They told us once they've thawed ok then it's the same chance as on our fresh which was 44-50% chance with our blasto. Do u kno what grade ur blastos r? X


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow dreamscometrue, who told you that %? 

Thats amazing, i spoke to the embryologost who gave us 20% 

they said our blastos were the best the clinic had ever seen, so i may go back and ask.

Dixie chick , unfortunately this is not my first time on buserilin but am gonna contact the nurses and ask them today x

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## dreamzcometru (Jul 29, 2011)

when i had my first blasto put bk the dr said it's 44-50% chance of success. What gradin was ur embryo? They said the same to me. The 1 that went bk on last cycle was hatching too. Karen said yesterday that once it's thawed it's the same chance of success as our frozen. Mayb she got it wrong  x


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm due to start buserelin on the 21st Oct and my first scan isn't til the 8th Nov. That's 19 days!! The nurse said it's normally two weeks from day 1 of buserelin but they only do the scans on Tuesdays so I have to wait a bit longer. I won't be on any other drugs during this time so I'll be well & truly shut down! anyone else been on stimms this long? Its my first go & I'm kind of dreading it!


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi brooke how are you getting on.Try not to worry you will be fine.

I thought i would feel awful but felt fine, few niggles but nothing else, think the big tum was due to comfort eating hahahahaa.

Let me know how your getting on, good luck x


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lou la bell

I am on my 4th day of burcerlin and  extremely bloated since the second day. Seems to be more prominent at night. Very uncomfortable and not at all practible !! Did your bloating go away or did you have it for the duration ? Did it get worse or stay the same?  Tough game this! 

Thanks
Boggled


----------

